# Vitamin B12



## Hajoless (Apr 15, 2011)

Vitamin V12 is used by the body to make proteins. If you are 9 to 13 years old, you need 1.8 micrograms each day. If you are 14 years old or older, you need 2.4 micrograms of vitamin B12 each day. it is found in fish and seafood ,Meat, Poultry, Eggs, Cheese, Milk &Yogurt. Deficiency of Vitamin B12 causes anemia.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

B12 deficiency It also causes depression and anxiety.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just started taking 5000 mcg a day of methyl b12 2 days ago sublingually and havent noticed ****. I even took 10-,000 today...my appetite still is very bad..still get chronic headaches, and i am still tired.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i just started taking 5000 mcg a day of methyl b12 2 days ago sublingually and havent noticed ****. I even took 10-,000 today...my appetite still is very bad..still get chronic headaches, and i am still tired.


I'm taking 5000mcg methyl too. Was expecting I might get some results since I'm a vegan and a good candidate for b12 deficiency, but I've seen no results at all apart from having spectacularly luminous yellow pee.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

how long have u been taking it?
you ae taking the now 5000 orange flavored lozenzes right?
does ur bottle say brain b12 or methyl b12? and what is he expiration?
I only ordered mine from the now site cause i wanted it to be the freshest lol. mine expire june 2013. whered u order urs?
if anything i feel worse after starting this....idk if i should give the shots a try?there's some famous dr who deals with methyl b12 shots in my state...and since i have aspbergers he might give them to me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just get mine through multivitamins and sports drinks after I run :stu


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

b12 is hard to absorb in the gut, so u prob arent getting so much millenium


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> how long have u been taking it?
> you ae taking the now 5000 orange flavored lozenzes right?
> does ur bottle say brain b12 or methyl b12? and what is he expiration?
> I only ordered mine from the now site cause i wanted it to be the freshest lol. mine expire june 2013. whered u order urs?
> if anything i feel worse after starting this....idk if i should give the shots a try?there's some famous dr who deals with methyl b12 shots in my state...and since i have aspbergers he might give them to me


Taking it for about a 3 weeks. They are 'natural factors' brand methycobalamin 5000mcg chewable tablets, which they advise you to take sub-lingually.

I started taking them because I feel low on energy a lot and thought that maybe as a vegan I have a b12 deficiency, but they've made no difference yet at least. Expiratation date is Nov 2013.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I was thinking of trying the B12 shots but then again I fear something may go wrong I'm always paranoid to try things similar to it.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

you should look into 'nano plex vitamin b'. it has all the B vitamins in it and is natural. It comes as a liquid. Your body absords alot more of it than the stupid tablets. With the tablets your pee turns yellow because your body is getting rid of most of it..

Only problem is its abit expensive and hard to find (had to import it from usa).


----------



## catkid (May 9, 2011)

I Take a Vitamin B Complex which has all the B vitamins in it and to be honest I don't feel much of a difference from it than before but probably because it only has 100 mcg	in it.


----------



## Sparkello (May 16, 2011)

I take the sublingual kind of B12 which delivers a dose of 1,200mcg, as well as some other vitamins. I can definitely feel it when I take it. It's sort of a boost of energy, not too strong, but noticeable. It elevates my mood a little in the same way a cup of coffee would, so in that way maybe my anxiety lessens somewhat. But it is not _calming_ in and of itself.


----------



## detrac78 (May 20, 2011)

*Taking B12 2 months*

I started taking B12 two months ago when I became vegan, and has help me with my moods and anxiety, also, it's not really toxic to take too much, and taking a larger amount makes it easier for your body to absorb more, i'm also taking it with iron too, so, it's really is helping to boost energy and assist in sleep.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

My B-complex seems to do the opposite of energize me and make me feel good. The high amounts of vitamin content seem to tire me out until it gets flushed out of me.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to take B6 to help fight depression and insomnia. I used it for probably about a month and all I know about these vitamins is that they give you weird twitches and vibrations in the tips of your fingers.


----------



## Jemma (Jun 10, 2011)

I take Blackmores Executive B Stress Formula, It has Vit B1, 2, 5, 6, 12 + lots more active ingredients... don't really notice that much difference though...


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sleepytime said:


> Taking it for about a 3 weeks. They are 'natural factors' brand methycobalamin 5000mcg chewable tablets, which they advise you to take sub-lingually.
> 
> I started taking them because I feel low on energy a lot and thought that maybe as a vegan I have a b12 deficiency, but they've made no difference yet at least. Expiratation date is Nov 2013.


ok ill be hoenst after taking it for a while my appetite has definitely been a lil bit better...so ive continued


----------



## seniorvitamin (Nov 17, 2011)

Vitamin B-12 plays a role in metabolism, red blood cell production and central nervous system maintenance. Unlike other water-soluble vitamins that can't be stored in the body, vitamin B-12 is stored in the liver.


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

I have been taking a B100 complex once daily. Only for a few days now but its helping my anxiety and definitely feel a little stronger and energetic during the day. 
Aside from containing vitamin b1,b2,b3,b6 and b12 it also contains folic acid and biotin(good for anxiety and depression).


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Vitamin B12 doesn''t do more when eaten apparently.. bad absporbtion.

When i'm lifting weights again (soon) i'm going to start to inject 1000mcg B12 in my *** every week 

It seems that it gives you increased energy and apetite. Cant wait to experiment!

It seems that injecting the stuff is the way to go


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I take B12 methylcobalamin and I don't notice a reduction in anxiety, but like what some other people have posted here, it does feel like it gives somewhat of a boost in energy so it may be helpful for people with certain levels of depression.


----------



## Oliver_3334 (Sep 4, 2005)

Has anybody got any experience with injectable B12 (Cyanocobalamin)? Apparently, it's much better absorbed by the body. The possible increase in energy is very appealing to me. Tiredness makes my anxiety worse because it makes it more difficult for me to make the effort to talk and get on with people.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Kusjmamire said:


> Vitamin B12 doesn''t do more when eaten apparently.. bad absporbtion.
> 
> When i'm lifting weights again (soon) i'm going to start to inject 1000mcg B12 in my *** every week
> 
> ...


Why in gods name would you want to inject yourself with B12(or anything for that matter)?

Look, our huntergather ansestors got their B12 from their diet not by injecting themselves. It is also important that you have sufficient folic acid to make full use of the B12. Some people have trouble metabolising the folic acid and that can result in B12 deficiency. I done a post on folic acid.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/folic-acid-148704/

All things being equal a supplement of 50 mcg of B12 is sufficient even for a vegan. These extremely high doses could have negativde consequences in the long term. B vitamins should not be taken in isolation unless it is to deal with a specific deficiency as an imbalance can cause problems such as muscle twitches as mentioned above.

B12 supplementation isn't going to make you feel great and cure anxiety or depression. It will help deal with B12 deficiency if you are deficient. If supplementing 50mcg isn't working then you may need to supplement more folic acid or methyltetrahydrofolate.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Why in gods name would you want to inject yourself with B12(or anything for that matter)?
> 
> Look, our huntergather ansestors got their B12 from their diet not by injecting themselves. It is also important that you have sufficient folic acid to make full use of the B12. Some people have trouble metabolising the folic acid and that can result in B12 deficiency. I done a post on folic acid.
> 
> ...


Hmm i don't know too much about this subject, you may be right.

It's just what i read on several powerlifting and martial arts forums. Injecting B12 apparently is an effective and safe way for extra apetite and energy (bodybuilding goals).

I couldn't find any real proof why 1000mcg injected per week - even if you are not deficieent - isn't safe since B12 is a water soluble vitamin, so the worst that can happen is that you waste your money peeing them out.

Me personally going to try it out when lifting weights again, hoping to be more hungry and bulk up quicker 

But everyone's own personal choices. I take the "risk"


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

jonny neurotic said:


> All things being equal a supplement of 50 mcg of B12 is sufficient even for a vegan. These extremely high doses could have negativde consequences in the long term. B vitamins should not be taken in isolation unless it is to deal with a specific deficiency as an imbalance can cause problems such as muscle twitches as mentioned above.


lol damn, this B-12 complex I use has 83 000 % of RDA if you listen to the label on the back. Just one droplet from the dropper would give me a couple of years worth of B-12 @ several hundred % of the RDA for 20 bucks. Supposedly the sublingual route is better too.

But then how would you know how much of it gets used as if you ate real food?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Kusjmamire said:


> Hmm i don't know too much about this subject, you may be right.
> 
> It's just what i read on several powerlifting and martial arts forums. Injecting B12 apparently is an effective and safe way for extra apetite and energy (bodybuilding goals).
> 
> ...


Good luck. Just make sure you use a clean needle. My point about too much is that it can cause an imbalance resulting in a deficiency of the other B vitamins, not that I think the B12 per se will be toxic in excess. The same can be said for any B vitamin.

B12 deficiency can cause anemia, and anemia can result in loss of appetite. So if someone was B12 deficient then B12 supplementation may cause a perceived increase in appetite, but I'm not sure about B12 per se increasing appetite.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*My doctor reccomended a B-12 vitamin for my leg cramps, said if your b-12 levels are low it can cause cramping.......havent had cramps since!!! *


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I use IM injections witch helps a bit.


----------



## thevitamin (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info. Very Useful.


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

Vitamin B12 has numerous benefits which can help us in different ways. I have started to take it for few days. It helps lowers cholesterol and also promotes weight loss.


----------



## bmark9883 (Jul 5, 2014)

I started taking vitamin b12 sublingual after my weight loss surgery. Sublingually administered because it is easier to absorb.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's odd to bump this thread, which is a little odd in its posts anyway, but B12 deficiency isn't something to mess with! I can barely keep my eyes open throughout the day, drop everything as though I'm losing control of my hands, and lose my period. I'm vegetarian/vegan, so I don't get any B12 in my diet. When I take my supplement I pair it with a food that has other B vitamins in it too, since I may or may not have read somewhere that it helps absorption, which may or may not be true. I lost my period a month or two back and could barely get out of bed in the morning and totally forgot that I never took my vitamin lately, popped B12 once a day for 2 weeks, and got my period and energy back. It's hard to remember things like vitamins though. But ****, I feel like death when I don't have it.


----------



## krisjack81 (Jun 21, 2014)

I dont think I ever noticed a difference takeing it.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Barette said:


> I lost my period a month or two back and could barely get out of bed in the morning and totally forgot that I never took my vitamin lately, popped B12 once a day for 2 weeks, and got my period and energy back. It's hard to remember things like vitamins though. But ****, I feel like death when I don't have it.


It's hard to be vegan soon you will stumple on the whole Methyl process and 5-mthf (folicacid) , the whole amino acid profile to get a fullwhorthy protein, it would be hard, for me atleast!.


----------



## tmarsh93 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm a vegan and I take a 1000 mcg b-12 every couple days, the brand I use is made by "Nutristart" and it's a methylcobalamin. It's easy to use just take 15 drops in a tall glass of water every morning. Lot's of people believe only vegans are deficient in b-12 however it's quite common in meat eaters as well.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I take 1g but the only way you'll receive the benefits is with the injections. I wonder if you can get some legally.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Devil said:


> I was thinking of trying the B12 shots but then again I fear something may go wrong I'm always paranoid to try things similar to it.


Don't be scared, I used to get them from about age 15-17
It was only a tiny needle, n was injected into fat, in my case the doc did them in my thigh, another might do bum.. 
My aunty does hers herself every three months, and she really feels a difference, she will be saying 'oh I'm so tired, I'm comming up to my b12 injections' n she might even be dark under her eyes. Then she gets it done n has a new lease of life!!! I really think I need them, but I got a blood test n it came back that my b12 was ok so doc didn't do them. My dad also gets them. They are NOTHING to worry about.


----------



## elly27 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everybody!

I also use a B12 supplement for my axiety. Not directly but it gives me some extra energy to deal with things during the day. As with all supplements, they work best when you are deficient in the nutrient that the supplement contains. So i get the most result when i take a tablet after a few off-days. I use this supplement: http://www.voedingssupplementennederland.nl/nl/vitakruid-b12-forte-plus-3000-mcg.html. It is a supplement with 3000mcg quite high. I know that anything over 1000mcg is problably useless, but they taste very nice!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I take a Vitamin B pill every day because of my severe and chronic alcoholism....

Vitamin B, specifically Thiamin, is strongly encouraged for alcoholics.

I buy 'Nature Made' or Costco's Kirkland brand because they are only a few of the companies that submit their supplements for testing....

Costco, really has the best bang for the buck, when it comes to vitamins and supplements....

I know Detox patients get vitamin B IM injections for the first two or three days when they are in the hospital....

The B-Complex I take definitely causes my urine to become more yellow in color....

I worry if most of it is getting flushed from my system rather than helping me....

I wonder if I should check out the sublingual Vitamin B, I am not going the injection route though....

I have a 100 mg. of Thiamin, 400 mcg of Folic Acid, and 15 mcg of B12 along with some of stuff in my current batch of Nature Made Super B-Complex....

Don't have any Kirkland Vitamin B Complex around at the moment, so don't know what is in those....

I also take mulch-vitamin, fish oil, and Vitamin D, every day....

Don't take it with food like I should though....


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been taking pills since going vegan a few months back. My digestion is very poor to begin with so I'll switch to injections soon.


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ive took B12 for years and it has helped with my mood swings (I have SA, PTSD and depression). When i stopped taking it i noticed that my moods went down hill and so now live on it (safely of course).


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

My iron supplements contain Vitamin B12. I'm anaemic so also take folic acid.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm looking to get on B12 supplements due to being vegan, am going to get the 5000mcg ones.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I take a B complex which has b12, folate and the other B vitamins. I found it helped my energy levels and increased my blood levels of B12/Folate too. 

No difference for depression or anxiety in my case.


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

Vitamin12 can also be known as cobalamin , it is water-soluble vitamin. It is used for the treatment of vitamin12 deficiency , cyanide poisoning and hereditary deficiency. It is also used to detect pernicious anaemia.


----------



## Donaldchris (Nov 14, 2014)

Well Vitamin B12 is one of the most popular vitamin supplements.Vitamin B12 is just one of the many vitamins, that are part of a healthy diet.I have started to take it for few days. It helps lowers, cholesterol and also promotes weight loss.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i just started taking 5000 mcg a day of methyl b12 2 days ago sublingually and havent noticed ****. I even took 10-,000 today...my appetite still is very bad..still get chronic headaches, and i am still tired.


I started 1000 mcg Enzymathic Theray today sublingual. Feeling very ****ty (as nearly everyday). I hope it makes my sleep deeper or something.


----------



## christinecpierce (Jun 2, 2015)

Same here! I take the liquid B12, because it seems to absorb more fully. But the difference is definitely noticible, even my depression has lessened. This is after about a month of taking the vitamin by the way.


----------

